# First Show Prospect



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

I finally took the leap and purchased my first show prospect. With that being said, I’ve started practicing stacking, desensitizing, and analyzing his structure. I was present when he was evaluated and the breeder placed more emphasis on movement than stacking when choosing pick puppy (which I appreciated). There’s areas of him that I really love, especially his movement, and other areas that I am hoping will improve. He turns nine weeks tomorrow and has seemed to have gained some leg just in the last week, but it could also be a difference in angle. I appreciate any feedback. Sorry for my bad stacking and photo quality - the pictures are video stills. The second photo is at a bit of an angle with the camera more in front of him. Also, I notice I have his head a little far back in the stack. It’s a work in progress  TIA!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Where are you in MI? We are in Southeast MI. Who is your breeder? Oh, and welcome! He is adorable!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You do have his head too high- but he is darling and I am sure you will have a wonderful time with him!!! Great luck to you!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's really stinking cute. 

Knowing the two breeders involved - you went the best route for getting started. 

Also - Pretty sure he's Bertie's cousin. I met his dad very early when I went to visit Bertie's litter way back. He's a really nice boy. Everything you want in a golden. 

Very happy for you!


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> You do have his head too high- but he is darling and I am sure you will have a wonderful time with him!!! Great luck to you!


Thank you, Robin! He really is a cutie. I’m very excited about him!


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

Megora said:


> He's really stinking cute.
> 
> Knowing the two breeders involved - you went the best route for getting started.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kate!! Yes, having both of them be a part of the breeding was such a large deciding factor for me as I have much respect for the both of them. 

And I saw that! I absolutely loved the pedigree. I glanced at it and seen that Harvey was Bertie’s uncle.. cousins it is. Too cool


----------

